

Torchlight 2 Released natively on Linux - halosghost
http://www.torchlight2game.com/news/2015/03/04/tl2-for-linux-on-steam/

======
psgbg
Well I own a copy since 4th March, this is not the most recent news to me.

It's a very good game, and works pretty well. I have Arch Linux.

My biggest complain it's no controller support.

~~~
halosghost
Personally, I'm finding it a bit annoying that they seem to have removed the
ability to specify a custom resolution (even manually in the config).

Additionally, there appears to be some incompatibility between it and
`primusrun` which is stopping me from playing with full AA; but it runs just
fine with AA off, so I'll live.

~~~
psgbg
The resolution is not a problem for me (but yeah I get it). But the primusrun
does seems like a big issue. I have a notebook.A haswell i3-4005u with a intel
HD 4400. For most of my requirements is more than enough.

But I have a wireless Xbox 360 controller (in Linux yeah) and I will love to
have a better use of it. antimicro could be an option (it's a great
application that maps your controller with your keyboard/mouse).

I played Sid Meier's Pirates(in wine) with my controller using antimicro, but
I didn't end with an acceptable configuration for Torchlight yet.

~~~
halosghost
Yeah, the only reason the resolution matters for me is that I like to play it
windowed and my statusbar takes up 15 pixels from the vertical. So, some
things are partially cut off at the bottom of the screen. Custom resolutions
used to be supported iirc; I don't know why they would remove it D:

As for the primusrun thing, I got some new bbswitch updates today along with a
kernel update, so I'll try again and see if it is fixed (fingers crossed).

------
halosghost
I've been waiting for this ever since it was released! Joy is me!

------
rmurri
Been playing it. Works well.

